# Oh my I actually won it !! didnt expect that one



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I bid on somthing I really dont need or want and never expected to actually win it....BUT now that I actually won it, I want it!! go figure!
Its a 48" shaft attachment deck for a Cub 3000 series...price new and its $1,000 or more...this one has the same hours as my smaller deck (44")....sounds like its in great shape
It still sounds too good to be true, so i will keep folks posted on the outcome. I have no problem driving and picking it up -I'm on vacation until next year, got all the time I need to take a nice trip to PA !! Could stop off and see some other TF residents for a beer or coffee....


190-289 CUB CADET 48" DECK (USED)
>>>>>>FITS 3000 SERIES TRACTORS<<<<<

Description 

THIS IS A 48" USED DECK THAT WILL FIT A 3000 SERIES CUB CADET GARDEN TRACTOR. HAS DRIVE SHAFT WITH GEAR BOX ON IT. BLADES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE.

THE BELT COVER SHIELD ALSO COME WITH THE DECK(NOT PICTURED), ALSO HAS NEW DECK BELT WITH IT. IT COMES OFF A YEAR 2000-2001 TRACTOR.

E-MAIL ME WITH QUESTIONS. THIS DECK IS AS IS WITH NO WARRANTY.


Description 

THIS IS A 48" USED DECK THAT WILL FIT A 3000 SERIES CUB CADET GARDEN TRACTOR. HAS DRIVE SHAFT WITH GEAR BOX ON IT. BLADES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE.

THE BELT COVER SHIELD ALSO COME WITH THE DECK(NOT PICTURED), ALSO HAS NEW DECK BELT WITH IT. IT COMES OFF A YEAR 2000-2001 TRACTOR.

E-MAIL ME WITH QUESTIONS. THIS DECK IS AS IS WITH NO WARRANTY.


<img src=http://i14.ebayimg.com/03/i/03/0c/5f/79_1_b.JPG>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

What was your winning bid?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

$105 bucks and I bid against myself, I could of had it for $100


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Duc

Did the seller forget to post a reserve? Sounds like a great deal!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

No reserve posted....so honestly I wont get my hopes up
We shall see

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just spoke with the seller earlier....its legit and I will pick it up next week sometime....It actually was only $95 bucks....
I'm never this lucky :smoking: 


Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is one heck of a great deal! :thumbsup: Congratulations and hope is all works out.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *That is one heck of a great deal! :thumbsup: Congratulations and hope is all works out. *


Me too ! its got that too good to be true feel to it...but its only time and a small amount of money :smoking: :dazed: 

Thanks for the support no matter how it turns out!

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I have been looking for a replacment deck for my old Cub Cadet 1250 and for old rusty ones there going for nearly $200.00 if there in decent shape.You got a deal there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Congratulations Duc! Sweet deal! Where in PA are you headed? If it is in my neck of the woods, maybe we can get together.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Congratulations Duc! Sweet deal! Where in PA are you headed? If it is in my neck of the woods, maybe we can get together. *


Sorry Joe I missed this post would have responded quicker....
They are in Pine Grove, PA.....not sure if thats close to you.
I most likely just have it shipped to me, find out tomorrow.
It might be easier overall, but its legit and they seem like a nice bunch and geniune....

The 48" on the 3000 series are massive compared to the 44"....
the weight difference alone between the two is substantial. The 44" is about 140lbs and the 48" is 265 lbs....

next week i will have it no doubt....

Ducati


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck Pine Grove is just off I 81, so all you got to do is come in and jump on I 80, let Bontai take you out to a steak dinner, then carry his butt along continuing west on I80, to the I81 /I80 junction, hit I 81 south to IIRC about mile marker 107 or thereabouts, load it up, head back up I 81 North, get off at Exit 137, and let Joe once again buy you supper at the Dutch Kitchen.........be a good roadtrip more than doable in a day even stopping for Joe to buy meals 

I used to live just nmorth of Pine Grove off I81, and on a Friday night it was common for a bunch of us to run to Times Square and party!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I bid on somthing I really dont need or want and never expected to actually win it....BUT now that I actually won it, I want it!! go figure!
> Its a 48" shaft attachment deck for a Cub 3000 series...price new and its $1,000 or more...this one has the same hours as my smaller deck (44")....sounds like its in great shape
> It still sounds too good to be true, so i will keep folks posted on the outcome. I have no problem driving and picking it up -I'm on vacation until next year, got all the time I need to take a nice trip to PA !! Could stop off and see some other TF residents for a beer or coffee....
> ...


So what are your plans for the deck? Are you going to put it on your tractor?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Oh my I actually won it !! didnt expect that one*



> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *So what are your plans for the deck? Are you going to put it on your tractor? *


It would make for a great coffe table LOL :furious: 

I definately plan on using it over my smaller 44". The reason why I wanted it is actually because of the design on the 44" . It is a compact unit with a small discharge opening because its a true mulching deck. In the early spring/summer months when the grass is real juicy from the fertilizer and rain, the deck can clog or leave clumps.
Not all 44" deck's do this but some people have this problem frequently, some do not have it at all or very rarely ( thats me)..
However the 44" is an unbelievable finish mower. I finally nailed the deck height and settings to where I can do it on the fly each time the deck comes off. A lot has to do with the deck leveling tool from john Deere ( a $10 part). As for the 48" the unit never clogs (from what I found out) because the mouth is larger, and its well made design with rear rollers as well...
I cant wait to get it actually, and the people I bought it from are real nice and honest which I'm greatfull for and lucky as well.

Ducati

Actually long story short for anybody considering a Cub 3000 series machine- go for it !! dont look back at all. Just order the 48" over the 44", why take a chance..


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Things turned out better than expected!!*

I got the deck this morning, and I'm even more plesently suprised in its condition. Its way better than I expected, the deck is in excellent condition. I'm still waiting for the surprise, but I cant find it  I still cant believe I grabbed it for $95.....I'm going out to play lotto today, because I'm never ever been this lucky  

Ducati

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72510>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Another shot*

Another shot...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72511>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The original bid notification (minus personal info)

=============================================
Congratulations ducati! 

Dear ducati,
You have committed to buy the following eBay item from newswangergolf (j newswanger - pine grove, PA United States) on Dec-22-04 07:56:38 PST:

190-289 CUB CADET 48" DECK (USED) - Item #4344586488



Payment details: 
Item price: US $95.00
Quantity: 1
Subtotal: US $95.00*
* Not including shipping charges 


Payment instructions from seller:
MUST RECEIVE PAYMENT IN 5 BUSINESS DAYS OR WE WILL RESERVE THE RIGHT TO RELIST THIS ITEM. SERIOUS BIDDERS ONLY. NOT AFRAID TO GIVE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK ONLY IF DESERVED!!! HAPPY BIDDING!!! 

Ship-to zip code: 
If zip code is incorrect, please notify the seller and update for your future purchases.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You got a fantastic deal! Did you ask if this mower is hot:question:   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Did you ask if this mower is hot:question:   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Leave it to Chief...

I sure hope he didn't figure out your surprise!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just kidding of course.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

LOL !! it came from a legitimate Cub dealer actually...


If it was a private seller, then thats exactly how I would think!!

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Like I said. You got a fantastic deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey that deck hooks up the same as on my 1525 Except for the shaft drive the hook up is the same:truth:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

You got a hell of a deal........44" is a great mulching/bagging deck.

48" is a lot heavier as youve found out.....basically a 48' version of the "54. But doesn't bag,and mulcher for it is expensive and not as good as 44". In other words they each have their place.

btw, on later models 3000's with the "downstop" you can float that deck or run it on its wheels and rollers. If you have a smooth yard it gets a VERY nice cut that way.

congrats....don't know what the dealer was smokin.....


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Neil

I realize something like this dosent happen too often, and most of the times never!! 

Right now I'm enjoying our first significant snow with the Cub 3204 and blower (see the thread I started with pictures)

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7398

But I'm equally excited about using the 48" deck and its cut capabilities....the 44" I had down to a science and the cut was the best I had ever seen. Its mulching ability is fantastic and eliminates 2 plus acres of leaves, in no time flat....

The 44" can glog up during wet spring conditions and when the fertilizer is kicking in....the 48" wont do that, ever....it wasnt an issue with me except on the rarest of conditions...
I will be switching decks between seasons....

Ducati


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the action shots of your 3000 series /snowthrower rig.
Now I see what its all about and YOU KNOW WHAT??

Ill stay right down here in my little corner of Florida..:zoomin: 

Gotta agree too......get a cab on that thing !!


----------

